
PG&E is commencing PSPS planned blackouts - campfireveteran
https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=21339155
======
campfireveteran
[https://pge.com/psps](https://pge.com/psps)

[https://pge.com/pspsupdates](https://pge.com/pspsupdates)

[https://psps.ss.pge.com](https://psps.ss.pge.com)

[https://pge.com/outages](https://pge.com/outages)

[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/Cascade/index.html?appid=632ba1b...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/Cascade/index.html?appid=632ba1ba34c14672b44cd31accb0dbae/)

